# Tampa/Brandon FL Grooming



## Morgan (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi everyone! I am new to the forum and a fairly new cockapoo mommy. My Lola was born November 26, 2013 and I got her as my birthday present in March of 2014. Since I brought her home I have gotten her haircut twice and each time she leaves with a poodle cut. Although there is nothing wrong with a poodle cut, it is not what I am asking for and nothing like the picture I provide. I am really having a hard time finding someone in my area to groom her the way I want. Is there anyone here in the Tampa/Brandon FL area that knows where is the best place to take Lola? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Welcome to you and your Lola!
I can't help as I'm uk - and I have my groomer come to my home so I can see what's happening.
Do you give strict instructions beforehand?
Or maybe google images of cockapoos and find a look that you want / like and take this with you? 
It does grow back...... Eventually!
Any pictures to post of your Lola?? X
My two have just been scalped  (matting)
It's coming back nicely though, but their tails are taking a while


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I would find a picture of a poo cut you like and take it to them. I have literally been through 8 or 9 groomers (they are just over 18 months). My favorite one lives out of town and no longer works at the groomer that I took them to. My second favorite one moved out of town. I have resorted to trimming them myself. I'm much more forgiving about unevenness and such but at least they look like my dogs and not someone else's image of what my two should look like. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Morgan (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome and advice. I don't know what else to do now though besides trial and error between different groomers. I give probably too much detail for how I want her to be cut and a picture (a good one at that), yet nobody seems to know what they're doing. Both times she has basically been cut like a poodle and that is the main thing I stress to them is that I don't want to come back and pick up a poodle. I was just hoping to find someone in my area to help me find a groomer so I don't have to keep going to different places, but I will remain optimistic as I know I will find one eventually. Now it is time to let it grow back out so the wait begins lol.


----------

